# Irate pax showed up at my new home. I reported him!



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Last night I was inside my car working on setting up some props for my new Uber project. There was a knock on the window. I couldn't really see too well who it was because it was kind of dark outside. I was wondering if it was either a neighbor to complain about it or to compliment it.

I opened the door and it was that "business man" Mark that tried to recruit me into being his sale person a few weeks ago. He had been contacting me all the time when I last saw him, but I just blocked his phone number on my phone. Since I moved to a new neighborhood, I was pretty sure I would never see him again.

This man who I only knew as being bubbly and friendly said to me in a stern voice (before I could even greet him) "You have some things of mine. I need them back." Back in the day when I met with him, he gave me a bunch of boxes of merchandise. I wasn't sure if they were for samples or for me to keep, but he never said I would have to give them back.
"Your things?" I asked... not knowing what else to say.
"Yes. My things. I need them back. Where are they?" he said again in a stone cold voice.
"I think they're gone now." I told him.
"Well, they'd better not be because then you owe me $200 for them. So give them to me now."
"I'm pretty sure they are still inside a box inside my home. I'm still unboxing."
"I'll be back in a few days to get them. You'll have to pay me for them if I don't get them." he said. Then he turned around and got into his car.

I have NO IDEA how he found my new home!! Like I said, he did give me a bunch of stuff, but he never said anything about paying for it! I gave most of it away already, and I've used the toothpaste for myself. In any case, there was no way that was all worth $200.

What should have been an exciting week for me, has turned in to a stressful one.

I went driving later on that night, I was telling all of my pax about what happened. They couldn't believe it! I'm not sure what to do, I can't keep worrying about him showing up at my house. I'm sure not going to pay him $200 though!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Get a restraining order to prevent him from popping up at your house whenever he wants. Say you thought the stuff were free samples and if he wants them back then he can take you to small claims court. Then say the following (loudly); "NOW GTF OFF MY LAWN!"


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

You have to report him. You can't keep on taking this.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

You guys are right. I was thinking about reporting him, but I was wondering if that was too extreme. I'll do it now, and I'll let you know how it turns out. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Nothing days get off my lawn better than the sound of loading a shot gun...


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

You deserve this.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Well, I've just filed a report. Crossing my fingers...

Here's a copy of my report:


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I think you are not telling the whole story. I think that guy had a verbal agreement with you of some sort. Maybe a mlm (multi level marketing) scheme. If thats the case he may be a vulture but you are a thief as a result


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Well, I've just filed a report. Crossing my fingers...
> 
> Here's a copy of my report:
> 
> ...


Just as i suspected. Mlm scheme. You entered a verbal agreement. Technically in court he can win if he can prove that you were all ears and received the stuff


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

Why did you file a report with Uber instead of the police? Uber can't do anything, this isn't an Uber issue.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Whether or not it is a MLM/Ponzi scheme is immaterial. You entered into an agreement with him to perform a service, and accepted product to facilitate same.

Presumably you haven't performed the service. You've misplaced the product and can't (or won't) return it, and blocked him from being able to contact you about distributing the product.

You are so screwed.

He will take you to court and undoubtedly win a judgment against you. He can seize your bank account, garnish your wages, place a lien on any property you own, have a sheriff seize and auction your personal property, and sell your wife and children into white slavery. 

I'll bet you wish you'd have grilled steaks instead of hamburgers, don't you!


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> I think you are not telling the whole story. I think that guy had a verbal agreement with you of some sort. Maybe a mlm (multi level marketing) scheme. If thats the case he may be a vulture but you are a thief as a result


Verbal agreements are worth the paper they are written on.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I would censor his last name from the images if I were you.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

This is NOT what I meant by reporting him!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

redd38 said:


> Why did you file a report with Uber instead of the police? Uber can't do anything, this isn't an Uber issue.


Because this guy is accusing me of stealing from him, I don't really want to involve the police. As you can see from my first screenshot, Uber an option for reporting incidents just like this.
Still no response for them yet though.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

This comes about...

from having too much personal...

Interaction with your pax...

Remember you are a driver FIRST...

A therapist and coach second...If at all...

stop...look...listen...it works!

Rakos


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Rakos said:


> This comes about...
> 
> from having too much personal...
> 
> ...


BINGO!


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

This is so epic.



SadUber said:


> Last night I was inside my car working on setting up some props for my new Uber project. There was a knock on the window. I couldn't really see too well who it was because it was kind of dark outside. I was wondering if it was either a neighbor to complain about it or to compliment it.
> 
> I opened the door and it was that "business man" Mark that tried to recruit me into being his sale person a few weeks ago. He had been contacting me all the time when I last saw him, but I just blocked his phone number on my phone. Since I moved to a new neighborhood, I was pretty sure I would never see him again.
> 
> ...


Have you heard back from Uber support yet?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

pismire said:


> This is so epic.
> 
> Have you heard back from Uber support yet?


It looks like someone just tried to reply with something. But there is no text. I asked if they intended to send something.









I sure hope someone gets back to me soon. Now that it's evening again and getting nervous that guy all might show up at my home again. I better go out and start ubering now!


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Last night I was inside my car working on setting up some props for my new Uber project. There was a knock on the window. I couldn't really see too well who it was because it was kind of dark outside. I was wondering if it was either a neighbor to complain about it or to compliment it.
> 
> I opened the door and it was that "business man" Mark that tried to recruit me into being his sale person a few weeks ago. He had been contacting me all the time when I last saw him, but I just blocked his phone number on my phone. Since I moved to a new neighborhood, I was pretty sure I would never see him again.
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry that happened to you; hope you stay safe.


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

"Not even sure if this trip I selected is Marks" So you think UBER is going to investigate all of your trips and figure out which one made you feel unsafe? How much of this is BS and how much of this is you just being rather stupid?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

expoolman said:


> "Not even sure if this trip I selected is Marks" So you think UBER is going to investigate all of your trips and figure out which one made you feel unsafe? How much of this is BS and how much of this is you just being rather stupid?


It should be simple for them to look up his account by name.
I gave his full name.



SadUber said:


> It should be simple for them to look up his account by name.
> I gave his full name.


But you're probably right. I should have taken the time to make sure 100% that was his trip. If it's an issue to them, I should be able to cross reference a few things to figure it out.

I think I posted something on here about the business opportunity the day after I met him.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Hey let us know if they agree to take this guy away to Uber jail!


----------



## JD Fernando (Jun 15, 2017)

dude, you need to call cops ....since he knows your address, call cops, only cops could help you.


----------



## UberPat (Mar 24, 2016)

This isn't going to in any way effect Uber Disco, will it? Your riders are going to be sad if you have to sell the disco ball and stop restocking the dry ice!


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

This is serious, report to police. As much as I loathe your trolling I've become a bit attached to reading these threads...don't ****ing die...the guy didn't explain this "verbal agreement" very well or you wouldn't have accepted the samples, correct? That's why verbal agreement without witnesses or any corroborating evidence are worthless in any dispute over provisions of said agreement. Most judges will treat it as if there was no agreement if you can't even agree on what you agreed to and no one else can back either of you up. Don't let him scare you into anything either...remember my motto: ****em


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> This is serious, report to police. As much as I loathe your trolling I've become a bit attached to reading these threads...don't &%[email protected]!*ing die...the guy didn't explain this "verbal agreement" very well or you wouldn't have accepted the samples, correct? That's why verbal agreement without witnesses or any corroborating evidence are worthless in any dispute over provisions of said agreement. Most judges will treat it as if there was no agreement if you can't even agree on what you agreed to and no one else can back either of you up. Don't let him scare you into anything either...remember my motto: &%[email protected]!*em





Fuber in their faces said:


> This is serious, report to police. As much as I loathe your trolling I've become a bit attached to reading these threads...don't &%[email protected]!*ing die...the guy didn't explain this "verbal agreement" very well or you wouldn't have accepted the samples, correct? That's why verbal agreement without witnesses or any corroborating evidence are worthless in any dispute over provisions of said agreement. Most judges will treat it as if there was no agreement if you can't even agree on what you agreed to and no one else can back either of you up. Don't let him scare you into anything either...remember my motto: &%[email protected]!*em


Thanks for the advice fuber in the face. Mark and even some Uber people here have made me very frightful of getting the police involved. If Uber does not follow through, it is good to know that may still be an option.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Since you were silly enough to get involved with this nonsense I would just pay the man the $200. Why would you throw his stuff into a ditch? Well, I wouldn't want anyone bugging me at home that's for sure. Maybe I watched dateline too many times. People can really harass you by throwing eggs at your house e.t.c. Who knows who you're dealing with.


----------



## Scotty77 (Sep 7, 2016)

HAHAHAH "Millions of dollars per year"ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Last night I was inside my car working on setting up some props for my new Uber project. There was a knock on the window. I couldn't really see too well who it was because it was kind of dark outside. I was wondering if it was either a neighbor to complain about it or to compliment it.
> 
> I opened the door and it was that "business man" Mark that tried to recruit me into being his sale person a few weeks ago. He had been contacting me all the time when I last saw him, but I just blocked his phone number on my phone. Since I moved to a new neighborhood, I was pretty sure I would never see him again.
> 
> ...


Did you sign a contract ?
No?
Never Happened.

Call police. Give them his name. Ask them to speak to him about stalking.



SadUber said:


> Last night I was inside my car working on setting up some props for my new Uber project. There was a knock on the window. I couldn't really see too well who it was because it was kind of dark outside. I was wondering if it was either a neighbor to complain about it or to compliment it.
> 
> I opened the door and it was that "business man" Mark that tried to recruit me into being his sale person a few weeks ago. He had been contacting me all the time when I last saw him, but I just blocked his phone number on my phone. Since I moved to a new neighborhood, I was pretty sure I would never see him again.
> 
> ...


I suggest you take up gardening.
A 4 foot by 8 foot plot would be a good start.
Dig down 4 or 5 feet to loosen the soil.
That is where the good nutrients are.

You can easily add large amount of fertilizer at a later date this way.

Up to a 180 pound sack.



SadUber said:


> You guys are right. I was thinking about reporting him, but I was wondering if that was too extreme. I'll do it now, and I'll let you know how it turns out. Thanks for the advice.


Since you DIDNT report him, buy lawn tools now.
Shovels are cheaper than Lawyers.

Allow your new neighbors to get used to seeing you working in the yard . . .

Remember, the deeper you dig, the less lye you have to use under the sheet plastic to keep the fertilizer scent down . . .
Start a compost pile by your nosiest neighbors fence. Add kitchen scraps( U.N. Agenda 21 guidelines reccomends this.
Some municipalities now fine for disposal of food waste)
This will help your neighbors become accustomed to strange fertilizer odor as a natural occurence . . . go on and on about sustainable development until they flee . . .bring them vegetables.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

It has been more than 24 hours since I submitted my report. I have still not received a response. What is going on here?


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

SadUber said:


> It has been more than 24 hours since I submitted my report. I have still not received a response. What is going on here?


What's going on is that you've contacted the wrong people. Uber can't and won't do anything about this situation. Call the police. They are the only ones that can do anything for you.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

SadUber said:


> It has been more than 24 hours since I submitted my report. I have still not received a response. What is going on here?


I know how u feel


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Update. I just got a message from Uber. It looks like they are committed to helping me out with the situation. I am driving now so I cannot share details of the response, but I'm feeling very optimistic at this time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Update. I just got a message from Uber. It looks like they are committed to helping me out with the situation. I am driving now so I cannot share details of the response, but I'm feeling very optimistic at this time.


Like a slow motion train wreck .


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Update. I just got a message from Uber. It looks like they are committed to helping me out with the situation. I am driving now so I cannot share details of the response, but I'm feeling very optimistic at this time.


Don't tell me, they're "investigating". They got some detectives on it right now. Like the other 100,000 drivers they sent that message to this week when they write to ask "what is this argument that made a pax feel unsafe, that u emailed me about?"
"This is very important. Our team will be investigating."


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I have to admit, I'm feeling some suspense myself to know what Uber's response was.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uber can't do anything to protect you. All they can do is disable his account. That will make him angry at you. You need to call the police. I'm thinking that you have some mental problems too. The police can get you some help.


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Last night I was inside my car working on setting up some props for my new Uber project. There was a knock on the window. I couldn't really see too well who it was because it was kind of dark outside. I was wondering if it was either a neighbor to complain about it or to compliment it.
> 
> I opened the door and it was that "business man" Mark that tried to recruit me into being his sale person a few weeks ago. He had been contacting me all the time when I last saw him, but I just blocked his phone number on my phone. Since I moved to a new neighborhood, I was pretty sure I would never see him again.
> 
> ...





SadUber said:


> Last night I was inside my car working on setting up some props for my new Uber project. There was a knock on the window. I couldn't really see too well who it was because it was kind of dark outside. I was wondering if it was either a neighbor to complain about it or to compliment it.
> 
> I opened the door and it was that "business man" Mark that tried to recruit me into being his sale person a few weeks ago. He had been contacting me all the time when I last saw him, but I just blocked his phone number on my phone. Since I moved to a new neighborhood, I was pretty sure I would never see him again.
> 
> ...


This could be it for SadUber folks....

By maintaining contact with a pax after drop-off SadUber has in fact violated Uber's terms of service.

Deactivation to follow?

Tune in tomorrow.....


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

If in fact this is actually a true story, I'm not sure how it's Uber problem.


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Why would you involve uber? Get a shotgun & get some balls yo!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I actually find Ubers response interesting. It does not all seem to be their typical canned response. They're wanting to know more about Mark, the even mention him by name.
They are asking for his contact information. Why? Do they plan to call him? I'm wondering if it is just a curiosity of Kirby's or if he's entertained by the support question he received or what.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Damn, I hate it when a multi level marketing man leaves me with assorted toothpaste & groceries and then comes back and asks for $200. I fall for it every time. Right when I've just given away all of the items, BAM! he comes knocking.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

The boxes of miscellaneous items were toothpaste and what, vitamins, soap, adult toys, lapel pins with a picture of Charles Ponzi and the slogan "Make Amway Great Again"?


----------



## br1anf (Mar 23, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Because this guy is accusing me of stealing from him, I don't really want to involve the police. As you can see from my first screenshot, Uber an option for reporting incidents just like this.
> Still no response for them yet though.


You may need to ask your riders from the last few weeks for the items back since I assume that you included some of the items into gift bags.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

SadUber said:


> You guys are right. I was thinking about reporting him, but I was wondering if that was too extreme. I'll do it now, and I'll let you know how it turns out. Thanks for the advice.


maybe he put a tracking device on your car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stripzip said:


> This could be it for SadUber folks....
> 
> By maintaining contact with a pax after drop-off SadUber has in fact violated Uber's terms of service.
> 
> ...


Like sands through an Hour Glass

So are the Troubles of SAD UBER . . .

( multiple and rapid)


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Stripzip said:


> This could be it for SadUber folks....
> 
> By maintaining contact with a pax after drop-off SadUber has in fact violated Uber's terms of service.
> 
> ...


This Guy is the Gomer Pyle of Uber drivers!! That Yankee Slicker would be at the bottom of a Quarry with stolen Lowes yard blocks wired to his legs. And his head would be at least 100 miles away! I would never ever have a pax to my house, Unless it was John Melancamp or Fogerty.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Damn, I hate it when a multi level marketing man leaves me with assorted toothpaste & groceries and then comes back and asks for $200. Itoothpaste fall for it every time. Right when I've just given away all of the items, BAM! he comes knocking.


TV GUIDE: 7:00 p.m. U'Bear Pyle- US Rideshare MLM man comes calling for his toothpaste and Cheese Whiz money. U Bear calls Sgt. Carter. Guest starring Suzanne Somers,


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W


GT500KR said:


> This Guy is the Gomer Pyle of Uber drivers!! That Yankee Slicker would be at the bottom of a Quarry with stolen Lowes yard blocks wired to his legs. And his head would be at least 100 miles away! I would never ever have a pax to my house, Unless it was John Melancamp or Fogerty.
> 
> TV GUIDE: 7:00 p.m. U'Bear Pyle- US Rideshare MLM man comes calling for his toothpaste and Cheese Whiz money. U Bear calls Sgt. Carter. Guest starring Suzanne Somers,


WHatever happened to suzane Somers . . . .


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> The boxes of miscellaneous items were toothpaste and what, vitamins, soap, adult toys, lapel pins with a picture of Charles Ponzi and the slogan "Make Amway Great Again"?


Also missing are "THE DUDE for President in 2020, and some pro 420 bumper stickers!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GT500KR said:


> Also missing are "THE DUDE for President in 2020, and some pro 420 bumper stickers!


Charles Ponzi.
Make Goldman Sachs proud.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

16 more episodes and he has a Net Flix show. SadUber/ LameAss Detective. He lives in a mouse infested RV in a disreputable part of town, and the city makes him move it every three days.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Its all in the Way you wear your straw hat
( aka Carlo Ponzono)
Charles Ponzi . . .
What a ' scheemer' !



GT500KR said:


> 16 more episodes and he has a Net Flix show. SadUber/ LameAss Detective. He lives in a mouse infested RV in a disreputable part of town, and the city makes him move it every three days.


The mice got your attention
Admit it . . .



Blatherskite said:


> The boxes of miscellaneous items were toothpaste and what, vitamins, soap, adult toys, lapel pins with a picture of Charles Ponzi and the slogan "Make Amway Great Again"?


Where the Hell did you get the " S.S. UBER" icon ?

Hurry HURRY Hurry !
Step Right Up !
Come One Come All !
Become an Uber Driver !

Sign up your Friends For Ca$h !


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> It does not all seem to be their typical canned response.


It is a canned auto response. I've had that same message in the past.



Uberingdude said:


> They are asking for his contact information. Why?


WHY would they need the pax info? They have ALL the info they need. Driver gives Trip ID, that has the pax info. Pax has an Uber account, otherwise they would not have been able to request an Uber. Pax's account is their cell phone number. Uber's response is only a "feel good" reply to shut the driver up and make the Driver think Uber CSR is actually doing anything.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Why does it take them more than a day to send a canned response?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> Why does it take them more than a day to send a canned response?


" Rope a Dope" Driver helpline.
Wear them down.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Why are we still feeding this troll?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> W
> 
> WHatever happened to suzane Somers . . . .


She's at home with her Thighmaster.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Stripzip said:


> By maintaining contact with a pax after drop-off SadUber has in fact violated Uber's terms of service.
> Deactivation to follow?
> .


Your post is why I find this website so valuable! I had no idea that we are prohibited from maintaining contact with Pax after a drop off. I will have to slightly change my explanation of what happened in my response to Kirby.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Your post is why I find this website so valuable! I had no idea that we are prohibited from maintaining contact with Pax after a drop off. I will have to slightly change my explanation of what happened in my response to Kirby.


Ahhh.... time for a lie?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Ahhh.... time for a lie?


Don't worry, I will word it so it is not a lie.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> WHatever happened to suzane Somers . . . .


She went plastic fantastic


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Don't worry, I will word it so it is not a lie.


Ahhhh... a white lie?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Red Leader said:


> If in fact this is actually a true story, I'm not sure how it's Uber problem.


Yep. Why report him to Uber? 
This was a business transaction after an Uber ride. 
This is a personal matter. Uber has nothing to do with this. 
You invited him into your home(or went to his, don't remember)

Deal with your own shit


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

elelegido said:


> She went plastic fantastic
> 
> View attachment 139138


Everyone who uses the Thighmaster has that look on their face.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> W
> 
> WHatever happened to suzane Somers . . . .


I believe she now holds the World Record for "Most food ordered through Uber Eats".


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Get a restraining order to prevent him from popping up at your house whenever he wants. Say you thought the stuff were free samples and if he wants them back then he can take you to small claims court. Then say the following (loudly); "NOW GTF OFF MY LAWN!"


You ready for this BS? You cannot get a restraining order in New Jersey unless someone flat out threatens you with death or injury, or you have managed to get a guilty verdict for harassment. The only way to get a temporary restraining order based solely on the fact that you are afraid of the person for one reason or another, is if you at one time lived with or had sex with the person. Seriously. New Jersey established restraining orders based on domestic violence, and that is who it actually caters to. Other than that you need a guilty verdict against the person for something that would lead to you being afraid and would proof that you have a basis for being afraid.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm pretty sure once Uber finally figures out that he had contact with the rider outside the platform and established that contact through the platform, they will deactivate him. Uber probably wants to make sure the rider did not find saduber's residence out of the blue.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Damn, I hate it when a multi level marketing man leaves me with assorted toothpaste & groceries and then comes back and asks for $200. I fall for it every time. Right when I've just given away all of the items, BAM! he comes knocking.


Fishmonger.



Jagent said:


> Everyone who uses the Thighmaster has that look on their face.


I always liked that name !
" Thigh Master"
The ' Lord of the Thighs'


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Lmao! Op you are beyond helping. You fell for the Amway scam just like the Uber scam. 

Lol @ you. Reporting him to Uber and not the police? What do you think big bad Uber is going to do? Nothing. It's your fault, not theirs.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> Lmao! Op you are beyond helping. You fell for the Amway scam just like the Uber scam.
> 
> Lol @ you. Reporting him to Uber and not the police? What do you think big bad Uber is going to do? Nothing. It's your fault, not theirs.


Hey, looks like he's getting things under control here. Let's not discourage him.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cant let anything happen to him/her...

It would get boring fast around here...8)

The fodder he espouses is rich...

Rakos


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

You don't take gifts from strangers, NUFF SAID.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> You ready for this BS? You cannot get a restraining order in New Jersey unless someone flat out threatens you with death or injury, or you have managed to get a guilty verdict for harassment. The only way to get a temporary restraining order based solely on the fact that you are afraid of the person for one reason or another, is if you at one time lived with or had sex with the person. Seriously. New Jersey established restraining orders based on domestic violence, and that is who it actually caters to. Other than that you need a guilty verdict against the person for something that would lead to you being afraid and would proof that you have a basis for being afraid.


Wow. Sounds like your sole option is to beat the guy's ass.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> You ready for this BS? You cannot get a restraining order in New Jersey unless someone flat out threatens you with death or injury, or you have managed to get a guilty verdict for harassment. The only way to get a temporary restraining order based solely on the fact that you are afraid of the person for one reason or another, is if you at one time lived with or had sex with the person. Seriously. New Jersey established restraining orders based on domestic violence, and that is who it actually caters to. Other than that you need a guilty verdict against the person for something that would lead to you being afraid and would proof that you have a basis for being afraid.


Uh, he's in Minnesota? Not NJ? K.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yep. Why report him to Uber?
> This was a business transaction after an Uber ride.
> This is a personal matter. Uber has nothing to do with this.
> You invited him into your home(or went to his, don't remember)
> ...


Yes.....bet much missing details OP is leaving out. Having BBQ with ube pax?


----------



## Nature_BOY (May 3, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Last night I was inside my car working on setting up some props for my new Uber project. There was a knock on the window. I couldn't really see too well who it was because it was kind of dark outside. I was wondering if it was either a neighbor to complain about it or to compliment it.
> 
> I opened the door and it was that "business man" Mark that tried to recruit me into being his sale person a few weeks ago. He had been contacting me all the time when I last saw him, but I just blocked his phone number on my phone. Since I moved to a new neighborhood, I was pretty sure I would never see him again.
> 
> ...


what exactly you want Uber to do here? send you bodyguards?

sounds like you brought it to yourself and now want uber to deal with your mess...


----------



## GuyInTheTahoe (May 24, 2016)

Sorry to feed the troll, but reading the description of what you say happened, this issue has nothing at all to do with Uber. Just meeting him through Uber initially doesn't make every interaction with him from then on Uber-related. He was not your passenger when he made you feel unsafe, therefore there is nothing that Uber would (nor should) do about it. This is silly.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Last night I was inside my car working on setting up some props for my new Uber project. There was a knock on the window. I couldn't really see too well who it was because it was kind of dark outside. I was wondering if it was either a neighbor to complain about it or to compliment it.
> 
> I opened the door and it was that "business man" Mark that tried to recruit me into being his sale person a few weeks ago. He had been contacting me all the time when I last saw him, but I just blocked his phone number on my phone. Since I moved to a new neighborhood, I was pretty sure I would never see him again.
> 
> ...


Whoever you are thank you for the fun stories


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Whoever you are thank you for the fun stories


She is good at telling stories


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The ' Lord of the Thighs'


Sucks to your assmar!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

It's called a gun.

But really, does anybody still take her seriously?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

corniilius said:


> It's called a gun.
> 
> But really, does anybody still take her seriously?


Yes, I know what this person is talking about. But it's none of your or anybody's business if you can't/won't help.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Then why is he/she/it posting in a public forum. You see, here's how public forums work. Weather you like it or not, anybody can see what is posted and reply freely. Does that clear things up for ya little buddy?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Then why is he/she/it posting in a public forum. You see, here's how public forums work. Weather you like it or not, anybody can see what is posted and reply freely. Does that clear things up for ya little buddy?


Again, they are asking for advice on something you know nothing about. Therefore, you are compelled to make a fool of yourself by making high school remarks to make you feel better. Good luck in life!!!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

SatMan said:


> Yes, I know what this person is talking about. But it's none of your or anybody's business if you can't/won't help.


If it's nobody's business, why post it here? Seek legal counsel from an actual professional, not some hack that tries(and fails) to tell others what to do.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

I know exactly who he is....And I am a professional who was in the same business. and all you do is criticize. If you don't have anything positive to add to the discussion then might I add that you get off this post.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

SatMan said:


> I know exactly who he is....And I am a professional who was in the same business. and all you do is criticize. If you don't have anything positive to add to the discussion then might I add that you get off this post.


No, think I'll stick around for a while. I like watching trainwrecks.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

I rest my case...LOL


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

SatMan said:


> I rest my case...LOL


You had no case to begin with. Just not willing to let some ****** bag attempt to tell me what to do.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

to each his own.....demise



corniilius said:


> Then why is he/she/it posting in a public forum. You see, here's how public forums work. Weather you like it or not, anybody can see what is posted and reply freely. Does that clear things up for ya little buddy?


You really don't have a clue do you!?!


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 138415


Why would you ever get together with a pax after the ride. Some of you people are pretty dense. The pax is simply merchandise you are moving from one spot to another. Be nice polite listen talk and say goodbye.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

There are a lot of people in this forum that lack common sense. When you call them out on it, their precious little snowflake egoes and friends cannot handle it. The OP should either seek legal counsel or grow a pair and arm himself, then I guarantee the person harassing him won't be back. These are ignorant snowflakes we are dealing with though, so I doubt that would happen. They're looking for answers in a public forum for crying out loud instead of using the proper channels. Standing by to see what comes next.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

If you aren't hanging out with your pax occasionally, you really aren't making the most out of this. Enjoy life! Stupid goddam world we live in when people are afraid to form friendships for fear of employer retaliation.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> If you aren't hanging out with your pax occasionally, you really aren't making the most out of this. Enjoy life! Stupid goddam world we live in when people are afraid to form friendships for fear of employer retaliation.


Amen brother! If I get the chance to hang with a female pax, I'm gonna do it! F Uber and their scared little minions!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Amen brother! If I get the chance to hang with a female pax, I'm gonna do it! F Uber and their scared little minions!


The only thing preventing me from pursuing this is that I could be earning money instead of chasing ass. I already get enough ass. I haven't had a dry week in years. Money? You can never have too much of that.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

And now the Doxxing.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> And now the Doxxing.


Doesn't that involve foresk....Oh, never mind.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Uber replied again and said they don't have any record of me giving a ride to a Mark Wetzel? I know that is his name? Could he have been using somebody else's account? I can't remember what it said when I picked him up.
What should I do?


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

You said before you hadn't given that many trips. Remember where you picked him up or dropped him off? I had to go back and find a trip from. 2 weeks prior before...it's a *****.but it can be done. I do sometimes 35-40 in a day also, so yeah...gets ugky


----------



## UberPat (Mar 24, 2016)

Um...

maybe reread what others have already said and CALL THE POLICE?

don't ignore good advice and then keep asking what you should do...


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberPat said:


> Um...
> 
> maybe reread what others have already said and CALL THE POLICE?
> 
> don't ignore good advice and then keep asking what you should do...


This greedy man has accused me of "stealing" his merchandise. Do I really want to bring the police into this?


----------



## UberPat (Mar 24, 2016)

no...just keep emailing Uber over and over.

Sooner or later they are bound to help...


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberPat said:


> no...just keep emailing Uber over and over.
> 
> Sooner or later they are bound to help...


Thanks. That worked for FuberinHisFace. At least they seem to be taking this serious.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Thanks. That worked for FuberinHisFace. At least they seem to be taking this serious.


Everyone has told you to contact the police. Why keep posting about this if you're just going to ignore what we say? At this point, I'm hoping he shows back up at your house.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Everyone has told you to contact the police. Why keep posting about this if you're just going to ignore what we say? At this point, I'm hoping he shows back up at your house.


Because you can't fix stupid.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Everyone has told you to contact the police. Why keep posting about this if you're just going to ignore what we say? At this point, I'm hoping he shows back up at your house.


Fine! I'll call them, but I'm feeling really worried if maybe I broke the law by giving away those things.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Fine! I'll call them, but I'm feeling really worried if maybe I broke the law by giving away those things.


It's not illegal to give stuff away. Plus, you didn't sign any contracts with this guy so he can't even prove that you ever had anything.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

This OP is almost as bad as the guy that kept whining because he broke the law and illegally modified his car. Is Uber really that desperate for drivers?


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Everyone has told you to contact the police. Why keep posting about this if you're just going to ignore what we say? At this point, I'm hoping he shows back up at your house.


I don't see how this could possibly end badly.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I want a refund on my ill gotten gift bag! I never ate any of those stolen snacks.

They smelled like dirty Speedos, moose knuckle or sumtin.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Well, I called the police and there's some good news and there's some bad news for me. The bad news is that the police asked me if this man threatened me with physical harm. I told them that the stress he was causing me might give me a heart attack but they said that does not count. And they said since he has not made a verbal threat to harm me physically, there is nothing they can do.
Here is the good news though. They asked me if I signed any papers or anything for the merchandise he gave to me and and I told them I did not. They said that I am in no danger of having to pay Mark for that merchandise ever and that I could laugh at in his face if he comes back to my house again.
I am still stressed out if Mark will come back to my house of course, but fortunately not nearly as much as before.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Thanks. That worked for FuberinHisFace. At least they seem to be taking this serious.


I even told you to call the police on this one...Uber can't do anything with it. Don't worry about being accused of stealing, he didn't make any terms clear to you and therefore has no agreement.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

::KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK:: IT'S MARRRRRRRRKY!" 

"Honey Mark is here."

::Axe comes through the front door::


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

This is an entertaining thread!. Kirby, I think you need to leave your home now and give it to Marky. That will settle your debt and we all live happily ever after.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SadUber said:


> Last night I was inside my car working on setting up some props for my new Uber project. There was a knock on the window. I couldn't really see too well who it was because it was kind of dark outside. I was wondering if it was either a neighbor to complain about it or to compliment it.
> 
> I opened the door and it was that "business man" Mark that tried to recruit me into being his sale person a few weeks ago. He had been contacting me all the time when I last saw him, but I just blocked his phone number on my phone. Since I moved to a new neighborhood, I was pretty sure I would never see him again.
> 
> ...


If he returns, call the police. If it doesn't, let it go, and do block his number. If it gets worse, get an injunction and call the cops if he violates it.


----------



## CandiceCity (Jul 6, 2017)

Never give a pax your full name. Here in Kansas City, if you have your class E drivers license, it becomes public record. Found my own name listed with my home address!


----------



## stoof (Jun 22, 2017)

Next time he comes to your home shoot him.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

How have you survived on Earth this long?

Did you marry at 18 and did she wear the pants since then? How have you figured out how to heat up a meal to sustain yourself since the divorce....?


----------



## Dave2016 (Jul 16, 2017)

Easy solution. Get a few. And put a gun on your hip and keep it there


----------



## elronaldo (Apr 9, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Nothing days get off my lawn better than the sound of loading a shot gun...


Effective, but you don't have to get that radical (probably illegal too here in CA where I live) - just the ZZZT sound of a good tazer calms most people down a lot and increases the respect quotient considerably - keep the tazer out of sight and just let them hear the sound. Stay calm, speak softly, and let your big stick do most of the talking for you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> I'm pretty sure once Uber finally figures out that he had contact with the rider outside the platform and established that contact through the platform, they will deactivate him. Uber probably wants to make sure the rider did not find saduber's residence out of the blue.


Uber needs to know which rider it was so they can send him (the rider) an apology and free ride credits.


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

Do you have a gun? If that stalker psycho showed up at my door, he'd be met with a 45 to the face. Forget reporting him.


----------

